# Anno 1404 - Steuern



## HNRGargamel (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe leider immer häufiger das Problem, dass ich die Flotte und die Produktionsgebäude mit Steuern nicht finanzieren kann... iwie ist es ein Teufelskreis, wenn ich mehr Häuser für mehr Einnahmen baue, steigt natürlich auch sofort der Bedarf nach Gütern. Dh. ich muss wieder neue Produktionsstätten bauen, die dann wieder Geld kosten und meine neuen Steuereinnahmen  verschlingen.

Was kann ich machen um das regelmässige Einkommen im postiven Bereich zu halten, außer die Steuern drastisch zu erhöhen?

Kann man eigentlich auch eine Handelsroute erstellen, wo Schiffe selbstständig die überschüssigen Güter verkaufen? Zb an den Sultan?

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

HNRGargamel am 29.06.2009 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich machen um das regelmässige Einkommen im postiven Bereich zu halten, außer die Steuern drastisch zu erhöhen?


 das is ja eben die kunst des spiels 

du solltest halt nicht auf eufel komm raus mit einwohnern expandieren, sondern immer erst dann, wenn du genügend waren produzieren kannst. du kannst auch im vorfeld waren überproduzieren und verkaufen, du kannst sogar handelsrouten mit den schiffen abfahren. das bringt dann natürlich geld ein.

ob du auch automatische routen erstellen kannst, weiß ich nicht, ich hol mir das spiel erst heute und kenn nur die demo, aber schau halt mal im handbuch oder der ingamehilfe.


----------



## Xyr0n (30. Juni 2009)

Also wenn du eine Grundsiedlung mit 100 Häusern hast,ist man locker im Positiven bereich.Ich habe  100 Häuser die werden versorgt von

5 Mosthöfen
4Fischerein
3Gewürzfarmen
4Weizenhöfe +2Mühle+2Bäcker
4Hanfplantagen+2 Webstuben

Auch solltest du die Siedlung so aufbaun das du z.B Max 2 Kapellen bauen musst und nicht an jeder ecke 1 um alles abzudecken.Und ich mach das bei gebäuden wie Steinmetz,Holzfäller oder Eisen/werkzeugproduktion so...Lager (zur Zeit 250Tonnen) vollhauen und dann Stilllegen.Ich schalt diese Gebäude dann erst wieder ein,wenn ich was grösseres Plane.
Und falls du "Volle Baukostenrückerstattung" eingestellt hast,kannste die Gebäude sogar komplett abreissen und bei Bedarf neu bauen.Spart viel Geld.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2009)

Der Schlüssel liegt darin, nie zu schnell zu expandieren, sonderen immer Schritt für Schritt seine Stadt weiter auszubauen - also z.B. nur um einen 4er, oder 6er Block zu erweitern.

Und dann sollte man einfach beobachten (z.B. mit Zeitraffer), inwiefern sich die Gütermenge im Lager verändert. Steigt sie weiter, kann man natürlich bedenkenlos zusätzliche Häuser errichten (dabei natürlich sämtliche Bevölkerungsgruppen im Blick haben).

Stagniert, oder verringert sich ein Warenbestand sichtbar, baut man eine weitere entsprechende Produktion auf.

Mit dieser einfachen Strategie sollte es kein Problem sein, die Bilanz "grün" zu halten.


----------



## Gabbo (3. Juli 2009)

HNRGargamel am 29.06.2009 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich auch eine Handelsroute erstellen, wo Schiffe selbstständig die überschüssigen Güter verkaufen? Zb an den Sultan?


wollte ich auch schon ausprobieren. also weiß nicht ob das geht. 
aber du kannst in deinem kontor bzw markthaus einstellen welche waren du zu welchem preis verkaufen willst. es halten ja ständig schiffe vom sultan oder von anderen am kontor. die kaufen das.

ich habs aber nur kurz probiert und ich glaube der preis war zu hoch. deshalb wurde nichts verkauft so viel ich weiß


----------



## HNRGargamel (3. Juli 2009)

Gabbo am 03.07.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HNRGargamel am 29.06.2009 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das klappt auf jeden fall.. muss man einfach ne normale handelsroute erstellen


----------



## BassiSchwarz (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch eine Anfängerfrage zum Thema Steuern:

Ich spiele gerade die Kampagne und bin der 7. Mission. Dort muss eine orientalische Siedlung aufbauen.
Das hat auch gut geklappt, aber nach einer Weile hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Steuern immer weiter absinken, je mehr Nomaden ich ansiedle.
Als ich dann neu angefangen habe und weniger Nomaden angesiedelt habe, sprudelte das Gold dann wieder.

Liege ich da mit meiner Beobachtung richtig, dass im Orient mehr Bürger nicht gleich mehr Steuern bedeuten?
Bei den Siedlungen des Abendlandes ist mir das nie aufgefallen, da ließen sich die Steuereinnahmen immer schön durch die Einwohnerzahl erhöhen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (4. Juli 2009)

BassiSchwarz am 04.07.2009 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch eine Anfängerfrage zum Thema Steuern:
> 
> Ich spiele gerade die Kampagne und bin der 7. Mission. Dort muss eine orientalische Siedlung aufbauen.
> Das hat auch gut geklappt, aber nach einer Weile hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Steuern immer weiter absinken, je mehr Nomaden ich ansiedle.
> ...



Also zu den Steuereinnahmen durch die Normaden kann ich dir leider gerade nix sagen, aber bei den Abendländern, herhöhen sich besonders die Einnahmen durch das Aufsteigen in die jeweils höhere Schicht. Außerdem sollten die Bedürfnisse zumindest so befriedigt sein, dass die Menschen einziehen. Denn ich glaube, dass 8 Bauern mehr einnahme bringen würden als 1 Bürger. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## Gabbo (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich mache das jetzt soso, wie oben geschrieben, dass ich die Waren in meinem Kontor anbiete. Da bekomme ich etwa im 5 Minutentakt und weniger immer wieder um die 5500 Goldmünzen, bei 3 Verbündeten. 
Ich habe Werkzeuge, Steine, Leinen, Waffen und Glas zu viel. Ich gucke vorher immer, was ich pro Tonne bei anderen bekommen würde und erhöhe um ca. 20 Goldmünzen.

Auch das Mosaik auf einer Produktionsinsel biete ich an. Vorallem praktisch wenn man Zoll dafür erhebt


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. Juli 2009)

Gabbo am 07.07.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mache das jetzt soso, wie oben geschrieben, dass ich die Waren in meinem Kontor anbiete. Da bekomme ich etwa im 5 Minutentakt und weniger immer wieder um die 5500 Goldmünzen, bei 3 Verbündeten.
> Ich habe Werkzeuge, Steine, Leinen, Waffen und Glas zu viel. Ich gucke vorher immer, was ich pro Tonne bei anderen bekommen würde und erhöhe um ca. 20 Goldmünzen.
> 
> Auch das Mosaik auf einer Produktionsinsel biete ich an. Vorallem praktisch wenn man Zoll dafür erhebt



Wie genau funktioniert das eigentlich mit den Zöllen? Iwie versteh ich den "Hilfetext" im Spiel dazu nicht zu 100%.. :/


----------



## Gabbo (9. Juli 2009)

HNRGargamel am 08.07.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie genau funktioniert das eigentlich mit den Zöllen? Iwie versteh ich den "Hilfetext" im Spiel dazu nicht zu 100%.. :/


Man kann ja diese Items für Zölle kaufen bzw bekommt man nach erfolgreichen Missionen. zB "5T Zoll auf Mosaik"
Dieses Item setzt man in den Kontor/Markthaus, natürlich am besten da, wo man zB Mosaik zum Verkauf auch anbietet. Die Verbündeten kaufen zB 23T Mosaik und müssen jedes mal 5T als Zoll zurückzahlen. Bekommen also weniger als sie eigentlich wollten.. irgendwie bescheuert 

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass dieser Sultan keinen Zoll für Mosaik zahlt. Wahrscheinlich muss er das nicht, bei Waren aus dem Orient?


----------

